
Ask HN: Any books related to machine learning or AI - pumanoir
similar to &quot;Data Science from Scratch&quot; or &quot;Programming Collective Intelligence&quot; where no external libraries are used to implement the algorithms?
======
shoo
Here are two good ones freely available - they are not new and hip, and more
focused on the basic ideas rather than writing code, but the basic ideas don't
really change that much over time

[https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/](https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/)

[http://www.inference.org.uk/itprnn/book.html](http://www.inference.org.uk/itprnn/book.html)

------
bjourne
[http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/) and
[http://users.isr.ist.utl.pt/~wurmd/Livros/school/Bishop%20-%...](http://users.isr.ist.utl.pt/~wurmd/Livros/school/Bishop%20-%20Pattern%20Recognition%20And%20Machine%20Learning%20-%20Springer%20%202006.pdf)

------
mindcrash
You might like the books from Jeff Heaton:

[https://www.heatonresearch.com/book/](https://www.heatonresearch.com/book/)

All chapters come with example code written in C#, Java and R.

------
S4M
I know those two that explain deep learning from scratch:

[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)

[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/)

